# 2018 Raleigh Tourist



## milbicycleman

What do you guys think of the new Tourist model Raleigh is coming out with? I personally think it looks nice but I found out unfortunately its made in China.

https://www.raleighusa.com/tourist


----------



## bulldog1935

it's steel, probably a good utility bike.  I would never buy one, and the money would go a long way to buying a time-capsule original.
In the same market, I would buy Pugsley, Linus, Shinola or Public.
Doesn't count as Raleigh in my book.

Overheard in a group ride:  "Raleigh used to be made in _England_??!?"


----------



## rideahiggins

Their are a lot of other Raleigh bikes that look better and are $200-$250 cheaper. And why buy one for $649 when I can't sell the vintage ones I've got for $40.


----------



## milbicycleman

Yeah I agree with you both. I was thinking about buying a new internal hub lightweight bike down the line but it seems like quality is an issue these days. There's another brand that's making lightweights  for North American roads called Simcoe. They're out of Canada and the quality looks good.
http://simcoebicycles.com/


----------



## SirMike1983

It's just something different from a vintage Raleigh. It's inspired very generally by the Raleigh Sports of the 1960s, but it really is a totally different bike. That's not to say it's bad, but it's just a new "comfort" or "hybrid" style bike. If you're looking for something more "vintage style" from Raleigh, their Danish market roadsters are still very traditional.














This is setting aside other brands. I'm partial to the Pashleys for new bikes, but they're really expensive.


----------



## milbicycleman

SirMike1983 said:


> It's just something different from a vintage Raleigh. It's inspired very generally by the Raleigh Sports of the 1960s, but it really is a totally different bike. That's not to say it's bad, but it's just a new "comfort" or "hybrid" style bike. If you're looking for something more "vintage style" from Raleigh, their Danish market roadsters are still very traditional.
> 
> View attachment 644180
> 
> View attachment 644181
> 
> View attachment 644182
> 
> This is setting aside other brands. I'm partial to the Pashleys for new bikes, but they're really expensive.



Thank you for the suggestions. I will definitely check out Raleighs Danish site. I'm a big fan of Pashley's as well. I would like to find a bike that has the vintage style but doesn't weight 50 pounds. I'm sure thats going to be very difficult though.


----------



## KingSized HD

milbicycleman said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I will definitely check out Raleighs Danish site. I'm a big fan of Pashley's as well. I would like to find a bike that has the vintage style but doesn't weight 50 pounds. I'm sure thats going to be very difficult though.




Take a look at the Electra Amsterdam Royal 8i. Aluminum frame, about 39 lbs. Great styling, I've been happy with my old steel 3 speed model, comfortable, a smooth ride and good quality. See reviews online. Electra is an American company, i don't know if they're built US but how many Danish style commuters are? Here's the 2017 model, I like styling on the older ones a little more.


----------



## SirMike1983

Yeah - the Electras are not bad. They have a modern "comfort" bike frame and offer more modern materials than a traditional roadster. 

You've got a lot of nice choices today for this type of bike, and it really depends on what you are looking for. The Electras can be really good commuters and bike trail bikes - I see several each week being used as commuters in the city. 

Some other possibilities are listed above. The ones I see most often as everyday "utility" bikes with a traditional feel:

Public
Brooklyn Bike Co.
Electra
Retrospect (not sure if this is a brand or model, but I see them a lot)
1970s-era Raleigh Sports (3-speed) and Sprite 27 (10-speed)

I've not ridden all of those, but the fact that I keep seeing the same ones commuted on everyday counts as a vote in their favor (a couple of these I've seen everyday headed to work for several years).


----------



## milbicycleman

Thank you guys! You're suggestions are really helpful. I will definitely check out the Electra and the other brands you both suggested. From what I saw from a quick check they cost 1319$, which pricey but cheaper than the Pashley by a little bit.


----------



## milbicycleman

I am looking at a Raleigh Sport with 23" frame. Considering I am almost 5' 10, do you think it would fit me?


----------



## bulldog1935

milbicycleman said:


> I am looking at a Raleigh Sport with 23" frame. Considering I am almost 5' 10, do you think it would fit me?



should be just right - might have to drop the saddle down


----------



## milbicycleman

bulldog1935 said:


> should be just right - might have to drop the saddle down



Great, thank you for letting me know. The guy is looking for 170$, but its had tires and tubes replaced and the condition is good. Do you think 140$ is a fair offer?


----------



## bulldog1935

milbicycleman said:


> Great, thank you for letting me know. The guy is looking for 170$, but its had tires and tubes replaced and the condition is good. Do you think 140$ is a fair offer?



Yes, then meet him in the middle


----------



## SirMike1983

milbicycleman said:


> I am looking at a Raleigh Sport with 23" frame. Considering I am almost 5' 10, do you think it would fit me?




That is probably exactly the size you want - good choice.


----------



## milbicycleman

Okay great! Thank you for your help guys. I'm waiting to hear back from the guy. I'll keep you posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackhawknj

5"10" ? 23" frame ? Depends on your inseam. I am 5' 10" but have a 30" inseam, that is why I treasure my 22" frame Raleigh Tourists.


----------



## milbicycleman

Thanks for letting me know. I have a 32" inseam. That's cool you have a Raleigh Tourist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milbicycleman

Just to update you all, I'm going to take a look at the bike this coming week. Is there anything I should be looking for in terms of red flags? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

